# Orange head electric blue Ramirezi



## king acuarios (Apr 15, 2015)

Hello everyone! I want to introduce a rare variety of Ramirezi. It is the result of crossing the electric blue variety and golden variety. I want to know if anyone has managed to cross these varieties and get one like mine or if have to get in a store. I think I was lucky. I hope to reproduce it. Regards.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-ZqNwQVj78

My channel in YouTube:

https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCVImmM5y7P98cGsVEVwidJA


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Around my area these are bred and sold as Gold face electric blue rams and they fetch a high dollar. Beautiful fish man, keep up the good work.


----------



## king acuarios (Apr 15, 2015)

badxgillen said:


> Around my area these are bred and sold as Gold face electric blue rams and they fetch a high dollar. Beautiful fish man, keep up the good work.


Thanks friend. In what area are you? 
Regards


My channel in YouTube:

https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCVImmM5y7P98cGsVEVwidJA


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

I live in Corvallis Oregon United States, I am sure thw fosh scene is a bit different up here.


----------



## king acuarios (Apr 15, 2015)

badxgillen said:


> I live in Corvallis Oregon United States, I am sure thw fosh scene is a bit different up here.


Ohh ok! Thanks my friend 
I have been looking for more information on this variety of color in the Ramirezi and its beautiful! There are more varieties or mutations result of crossing between the golden and electric blue but this is the most that I loved!
I want to clarify a few things because I've seen some doubts in other forums. First, there is not a hybrid, because this is a cross between varieties of the same species (Ramirezi Electric Blue and Golden). It's actually a new variety of color (a new mutation). I say new because I've seen and articles about this mutation and just date from 2013. To clarify any doubts that any people here may have, I share some pictures and Internet address that I found. So you can compare this photos with the golden ram or the electric blue ram and see that them are not the same color that the orange head EB. My own fish although in the video its color looks white, is not only white, the electric blue color looks depending on how the light illuminates it. When I take the video, the fish looked more white than blue but already today after little more than a week of intensive feeding can be seen more blue in its body. Another clarification is that these fish was not born in my tanks, rather, I buy it in a local store. 
Well, I will continue looking for more info. to provide ok.. Regards.

Ramirezi Electric Blue - archer-fish



















___________________
My channel in YouTube:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCVImmM5y7P98cGsVEVwidJA


----------



## king acuarios (Apr 15, 2015)

Here an update! Hope you like! 

https://youtu.be/QjH38OE1ccQ


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

beautiful fish... I want some now... haha


----------



## king acuarios (Apr 15, 2015)

InStitches said:


> beautiful fish... I want some now... haha


Thanks! Hope you get some of this beautiful fish soon! Have a nice day


----------

